# Bellator 160 Payouts



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Given the recent fighters union talk I figured I post this for comparison.

Does not included sponsors payments


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Did Henderson have an injury going into that fight? He literally did nothing until the fight was stopped due to the freak accident. I was actually shocked that little pitbull was taking it to him.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Bendo got 75k?

Not as much as Anthony Pettis made in his last fight with Charles Oilveira.

*UFC ON FOX: MAIA VS CONDIT FIGHTER SALARIES, REEBOK $, ATTENDANCE & GATE*
Anthony Pettis: $175,000 ($80,000 to show, $80,000 win bonus, $15,000 Reebok sponsorship)

http://mma-manifesto.com/ufc-fighte...-fighter-salaries-reebok-attendance-gate.html


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Trix said:


> Bendo got 75k?
> 
> Not as much as Anthony Pettis made in his last fight with Charles Oilveira.
> 
> ...


In Bendos last fight with the UFC he got $51,000 to show and $51,000 to win + 15k Reebok

He said he got a better deal with Bellator so you've got to think there is some kind of undisclosed pay or signing bonus. Also he gets his own sponsors.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Bendo said he made less from his bellator sponsors than he did from the reebok deal.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

So out of curiosity/boredom i wanted to see how Benson Henderson was fairing in Bellator, and then i saw his salary there. He got 75k in his last bout, while in the last bout for the UFC he got 117k...what the actual ****?

No wonder there's a shortage of young talented fighters everywhere, why would anyone want to try MMA when the top 2 organisations pay you shite for willingly getting your brains scrambled.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MK. said:


> So out of curiosity/boredom i wanted to see how Benson Henderson was fairing in Bellator, and then i saw his salary there. He got 75k in his last bout, while in the last bout for the UFC he got 117k...what the actual ****?
> 
> No wonder there's a shortage of young talented fighters everywhere, why would anyone want to try MMA when the top 2 organisations pay you shite for willingly getting your brains scrambled.


That's not why. It's the other side. A talented young fighter is lucky to make a grand fighting in any promotion, including Bellator, for a long time. The only hope they have is a TUF spot and a fight or two after it on the UFC's 10 grand system.

As Spite said, Bellator must have gave him a big chunk up front. He's making less in sponsors and I don't really get why UFC wouldn't pay 75/75 as a pay rise from 51/51 for a guy like Bendo. Even if they said "60", they would basically have been saying "15k less for a loss, 45k more for a win" which would be foolish to turn down. Bellator had to do something here.

All the guys though. They don't make enough imo to call it quits on the big time yet. Bendo could be a UFC champ (or could have. He's looked abysmal in Bellator). Matt Mitrione was close to a title shot run once I believe and he's not that old. Rory MacDonald was one of UFC's best and could have fought for a title easily again (Rory less so because he made very little money despite being so high in the ranks). Especially with Bendo and Rory, UFC actually did want them so it's not like Davis or Matt's situation.

One thing to remember with MMA is it's not THAT hard to make it. Some guys in the UFC have only a couple of years under their belt. You compare this to football where guys can be absolute stars as kids and still get sent away (Bale from Arsenal for example). For every top fighter there's probably a couple of hundred bums fighting actively. For every top footballer there's gonna be thousands of hopefuls.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> One thing to remember with MMA is it's not THAT hard to make it. Some guys in the UFC have only a couple of years under their belt. You compare this to football where guys can be absolute stars as kids and still get sent away (Bale from Arsenal for example). For every top fighter there's probably a couple of hundred bums fighting actively. For every top footballer there's gonna be thousands of hopefuls.


This makes a lot of sense.

Chances of become a pro footballer in this country are slim, despite 95% of male children playing them game every day (or it was when I was a young'un). The chances of playing in the premier league are incredibly slim - I'd say 100,000 to 1. Then there is chance of playing for a super club - probably 10 million to 1.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> This makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Chances of become a pro footballer in this country are slim, despite 95% of male children playing them game every day (or it was when I was a young'un). The chances of playing in the premier league are incredibly slim - I'd say 100,000 to 1. Then there is chance of playing for a super club - probably 10 million to 1.


I had EXTREME difficult deciding on the numbers to choose there haha.

But aye. Who in the Premier League has been professionally playing football for less than 3 years? Even the 18 year olds all came through professional training systems for many years (do you call those pro? I know 16 year olds can be pro).

I would say my standard MMA "database" covers a good percentage of every fighter currently out there actively fighting. Just through WMMA4, watching smaller shows etc. I'd say I have a decent percentage. Maybe like 5% or something. Where as I don't even think the most knowledgeable person in football could know 1% of the active footballing world.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> One thing to remember with MMA is it's not THAT hard to make it. Some guys in the UFC have only a couple of years under their belt. You compare this to football where guys can be absolute stars as kids and still get sent away (Bale from Arsenal for example). For every top fighter there's probably a couple of hundred bums fighting actively. For every top footballer there's gonna be thousands of hopefuls.


Sure that's a fair point, its much harder to make it to the big leagues in football, who is ..well the king of sports and much much popular.

Key difference is, if you fail to make it as a pro footballer, bar some horrific injury you can pretty much go to a uni, get a degree and have a normal life afterwards and make decent cash like the rest of us.

If you get hit in the head repeatedly, chances are you're not gonna go to uni and restart ur life.


----------

